# Chat Link



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2010)

WooHoo we now have a link to chat on the site. Remember you will have to register the first time you use the chat program. Click the Chat link then click on register and wait for the pop up box to appear before typing anything then fill in info with the same user name you use here.


----------



## dave54 (Sep 16, 2010)

and it works!!!!


----------

